# Smoked Salmon



## pignit (Nov 20, 2009)

Picked up some salmon at Sams. Beautiful slab. Rubbed with Yoshidas and smoked at 225 for 2.5 hours with alder. Plated with saffron rice and califlower with cheese. Sprinkled some fresh dill, lemon and pepper on before eatin. Turned out really nice. Salmon isn't one of my favorites... but I enjoyed this. I think it was the sweet from the Yoshidas that did it for me. Red loves it.


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 20, 2009)

Looks Great Dave...


----------



## benjaminr (Nov 20, 2009)

You really cant go wrong with Salmon. Its so darn good smoked and yours is no exception!


----------



## meateater (Nov 20, 2009)

That salmon looks great to me! Did you put it on a regular grill or some kind of veggie basket or such? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 If they didnt fall apart I'd put a few in a rib rack.


----------



## pignit (Nov 20, 2009)

I have these great little baked enamel trays that have holes in them. They work great for fish.


----------



## rivet (Nov 20, 2009)

Hey Pig, you have definitely earned points for such a beautiful presentation of mouthwatering food! Excellent salmon and that saffron rice looks like the perfect side for it. Well done, bud!







(Well the points police won't let me give you any, but you earned 'em anyway)


----------



## alx (Nov 20, 2009)

Nice job on the salmon and the plate looks delicious...

Hoping to get a rockfish tomorrow,but salmon is my favorite...


----------



## fire it up (Nov 20, 2009)

That looks fantastic Dave!  Beautiful job on the salmon.
I have to try this Yoshida's you guys are all in love with.


----------



## bbqexaminer (Nov 20, 2009)

Looks like you got it all right, including the wood!  Alder is THE wood for salmon--all I will ever use.


----------



## treegje (Nov 20, 2009)

Yummy looking' eats


----------



## tjoff (Nov 20, 2009)

The salmon looks great.  I agree on the wood also.  All I use on salmon is Alder. Gives it a great flavor on the salmon.


----------



## freshmeat (Nov 20, 2009)

Looks awesome!

Did you take salmon to certain temp?

If you didn't have alder, is another wood acceptable for salmon?


----------



## fire it up (Nov 20, 2009)

I would think maple or birch would work as well.
Not sure if cherry would be a bit much or if something like apple would work if no alder available.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 20, 2009)

Looks Really Great Dave !

BC


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 20, 2009)

It looks great for the wife she loves salmon but not me but I still cook it for her. You did a great job the dave.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Are you taking lessons from jeanie.


----------



## micklouie (Dec 24, 2011)

Did you brine before?


----------

